# Rock pigeons



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever paired a racer with a rock pigeon to see what happens.

As these rockies should contain good traits as nature takes care of the weak and they are tough as nails. Or do rockies not fly very fast.

Just a question for interest.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I have no clue.  But I say good luck.


----------



## WFL lofts (Jul 1, 2005)

What is a rock pigeon? I went to a swap about 4 months ago and saw what I thought were homers but the girl said they were rock pigeons and she couldnt tell me what the differnce was


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

wild pigeons. Here they have red round the eyes but look similar to a checker. We have plenty of them at the hotel where I work.

Where homers not bred from them years and years ago?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Jiggs,

Not sure what you mean by a Rock Pigeon?

The feral pigeon is 'officially' deemed to be of the species commonly called Rock Pigeon (used to be Rock Dove) in the US, but the true wild Rock Pigeon (Dove) does not exist outside of Eurasia (not many there, either).

Homers are equally 'Rock Pigeons' technically, just because they are basically all Columba livia.

Can't say what you might get with a homer / feral cross. Despite there being the instinct to find home, in the wild (or feral) type it would not be natural for pigeons to do so over _long distances_, just because they would have no need to - which, obviously, is why homers are trained and also developed for stamina and strength, specifically for racing.

John


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I did not know but here our sites are calling them Rock Pigeon, Columba guinea not livea, the difference is what?

I will attach some photo's of what I mean although the names I supose could be wrong. I see they are also called speckled pigeons on other sites.

Man I am confused


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

This I found on another site

_349. Rock Pigeon (Speckled Pigeon), (Columba guinea), Kransduif (Bosduif)

Appears very dark in the field but, at close range, the finely white-speckled reddish back and wings and the bare red skin around the eyes are diagnostic. Occurs in flocks, and is sometimes found in substantial numbers over stubble cornfields; has adapted to urban life and is frequently seen on ledges of buildings. Call is very owl-like, with a deep resonant 'hoo-hoo' and it echoes through the cliff caves and ledges this species frequents in nature._
This is what I was under the impression was the "origional" - ahh well live and leaqrn I supose. Could you post a pic of a rock dove?

The ones we have here are slightly darker than those two pics and do have a small watttle on the nose. Maybe this pic is of a young one.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hiya Jiggs,

Neat pigeon, that. 'Speckled Rock' or 'Speckled' pigeon in my pigeon / dove encyclopedia. Native only to Africa.

Rock Pigeon is more normally applied to C.livia The true wild Rock Pigeon (or Rock Dove) is same color as what we would just call a 'blue bar'. In size, the wild variety is overall smaller, and slimmer, than a feral or racing blue bar.

John


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yip thats where I live. so speckled pigeon is more the correct term.
They are what we have around here as the local flocks that haunt our towns etc.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Should be an interesting combination, one o' they and a homer. Speckled Rock Homer, maybe 

John


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, my word, aren't they pretty !!  
Daryl


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Well if I ever have to rescue one and keep it I will see what happens. I have been oserving them as of late and notice all their habits are pretty Identical to the homers.racers I have!

We literally have hundreds here on our eaves so sooner or later I will have to rescue one I am sure.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A homer. Racing homer. Is a cross that was improved on for homing. Crossing into thew feral. Would give the feral perhaps greater homing ability. But reduce the homer increased ability. As the bird was bred over long periods to home at a great distance. So The feral would benifit. and the homer would go down hill.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 


Your classification of a feral bird is very different from the wests', lol. Such a gorgeous pigeon you've provided a picture for. Am I correct to assume that RSA, stands for Republic of South Africa? This is just what I've assumed all along


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yip, Stay a couple of hours east of Jhb


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Jiggs said:


> what happens.
> 
> As these rockies should contain good traits as nature takes care of the weak and they are tough as nails.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry - I missed this post - its on the second page. 
Yip - disease resistance and hardier etc.
I do not think that one could race the offspring but a few generations down if crossed back into some good racers - might turn up something good yes?


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

I've read some articles that claim the original "Trentons" had the blood of the passenger pigeons mixed into them. This was done in the belief that this would give them the ability to home from longer distances. There was a fancier in Australia that had Trentons that claimed his birds occaionally produced throw backs that even resembled the passenger pigeons with a pointed tail. whenever one of these birds appeared, it went straight to the stock loft. I've moved since I first read about him I'll contact some of my contacts "down under" and see if they know where he's at.


----------

